# Newest Electric Ice Auger!!!!! ION Ice Auger



## N M Mechanical

sfw1960 said:


> It's about time we get some REAL NEW technology!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more about all these great features!
> :lol:  I am starting to wander the highway for beer & pop cans to turn in _now_!
> :chillin:


Yeah I have been seeing you looking at the ditches as you drive past me on 37 I figured you just did not want to wave at me now I know you are looking for cans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960

Thanks Nick! :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical

sfw1960 said:


> Thanks Nick! :lol:


I will knock the guy off his bike in the morning so you have a chance at finding more cans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960

N M Mechanical said:


> I will knock the guy off his bike in the morning so you have a chance at finding more cans
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Blind side that mug & put tire tracks on his neck!


:evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## Ralph Smith

40 holes through 24" of ice? I thought the ice gator was capable of that Is it 24v, or did they move up to 36v, like all the drill companies, just keep getting bigger.


----------



## sfw1960

Ralph Smith said:


> 40 holes through 24" of ice? I thought the ice gator was capable of that Is it 24v, or did they move up to 36v, like all the drill companies, just keep getting bigger.


I can't even REMEMBER the last time I drilled over 20" of ice Ralph...
Somebody splits they're pants & the green house gasses wreck it all.
:rant:


----------



## Ralph Smith

sfw1960 said:


> I can't even REMEMBER the last time I drilled over 20" of ice Ralph...
> Somebody splits they're pants & the green house gasses wreck it all.
> :rant:


Only made it out once last year and drilled through about 18"......Mosquito bay, east of Brimley on Superior:lol:


----------



## raisinrat

Guys at 12:01 AM on 9-4-12. We have a blog that will go live on our website telling all the details if no one has posted up the info by the time I get moving that day I will post up all the info with pics for you guys and I can start taking your questions if you have any.

Here is the Web address for our blog
https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/blog/


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Here's a picture of it.

You can see the video of it here:
http://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm?VideoID=203 
(forward to 19:04 in the video)


----------



## N M Mechanical

Well it at least drilled 17 holes in the picture and the video it was fast and I like john deere green


----------



## Scout 2

wintrrun said:


> Show me 24" of ice and i'll spud all the 8" holes you would like.:lol:


I may have to keep you in mind come next winter:lol:


----------



## blood trail

I like the idea of electric for obviuos reasons...no gas!

The only bad thing about the new battery technology is the fact that the batteries run full power rite till the end and then just stop! Once its done its done. Better have another charged one with ya if you want/need more holes.

How many times have we had an auger hang up in a hole that's not thru yet and have to back it out a hair to restart again...battery goes dead..good luck unless ya got a spare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat

blood trail said:


> How many times have we had an auger hang up in a hole that's not thru yet and have to back it out a hair to restart again...battery goes dead..good luck unless ya got a spare.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have had this happen plenty of times with gas augers also of different brands and sizes.


----------



## Steve

I've never run this battery out yet:


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER

Usually when I go fishing it's with at least 2-3 guys, it's nothing to burn a full tank of gas in 8 hrs especially of the bite is tough and you can't find any fish. I see some benefits of electric, it being quiet, lite and not having to mix the gas. The season before last I fished so much I got tennis elbow from the vibration and some dull blades on my auger. Over the last three season I introduced the sport to some friends that had nothing but their poles , a few jigs and a bucket. I'd get out on the lake a hour or so before my buddies, lug all the equipment, (loaded down quad) a drilled plenty of holes for the guys, just making sure their having a good time. Now they are all fanatics, all them spent some serious coin on equipment, they barely got to use last season, so I know they just "Jonesing" to get out on the hardwater this year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sfw1960

raisinrat said:


> I have had this happen plenty of times with gas augers also of different brands and sizes.


I have fished perch tournaments on Muskegon Lake (often on 14-22" of ice) using my Mag III Strikemaster of nearly 20 years and can get 40-60 holes on one tank full with no thought what so ever (even if I have a partial gallon in the truck), and when you have gas, you have friends...
:lol:
Jigging for walleye it's nothing to punch 12-24 holes before I ever wet a line, and again - I don't bring a "spare" out with me.
I know the battery stuff is good, but my auger owes me nothing - and I will keep pounding it like a circus monkey....

:evilsmile


----------



## sswhitelightning

sfw1960 said:


> Jigging for walleye it's nothing to punch 12-24 holes before I ever wet a line, and again - I don't bring a "spare" out with me.
> I know the battery stuff is good, but my auger owes me nothing - and I will keep pounding it like a circus monkey....


 
I like it. Sounds like me.


----------



## raisinrat

raisinrat said:


> Guys at 12:01 AM on 9-4-12. We have a blog that will go live on our website telling all the details if no one has posted up the info by the time I get moving that day I will post up all the info with pics for you guys and I can start taking your questions if you have any.
> 
> Here is the Web address for our blog
> https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/blog/


Just putting this info back up for you guys to see, for those that are looking for complete and accurate info on the new auger.


----------



## raisinrat

Here is all the info on the auger guys.

http://www.sportsmensdirect.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ION-carrywalk_1920_1276-300x199.jpg

*It retails for $499.99*


----------



## N M Mechanical

Sounds good like the weight will make it nice for hole hopping


----------

